# Robotic arm - latte art 🥴



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/espresso/comments/mdbtsz/robotic_latte_art/?utm_medium=android_app%26utm_source=share

Nothing more to add 😲😲😲😲😲😲


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Technique needs working on


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Technique needs working on


 I mean... its a robotic arm... how are you not impressed 🤣


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

video is so bad can't see the technique


----------

